# Ducks for hunt tests



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up.


----------



## Crooked Driller (6 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> Bumping up.


Sorry to be a dummy. New to forumspeak. What does bumping up mean


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Crooked Driller said:


> Sorry to be a dummy. New to forumspeak. What does bumping up mean


No worries! It means that by commenting, I moved the post up higher on the “New” page and toward the top of the subforum you posted in. So when people go to these pages, your post is closer to the top.


----------



## Crooked Driller (6 mo ago)

Crooked Driller said:


> Sorry to be a dummy. New to forumspeak. What does bumping up mean


Ok thanks


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

You should contact a local Field/Hunt Training group and ask them. You could also contact a local Pro and ask.


----------



## Crooked Driller (6 mo ago)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> You should contact a local Field/Hunt Training group and ask them. You could also contact a local Pro and ask.


Actually we are looking for a source for our hunt club. That’s the issue. We are good for our events this year going forward our club and most of the New England clubs and trainers have this dilemma. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Crooked Driller said:


> Actually we are looking for a source for our hunt club. That’s the issue. We are good for our events this year going forward our club and most of the New England clubs and trainers have this dilemma. Thanks for the input though.


this is a tough subject for every club now. Bird flu has been a problem for sure. Along with a lot of new animal rights laws that make animal farming very difficult.
Here in Alaska we're pretty much all on dead birds now (AKC gave us a waiver). Driving ducks through Canada has become impossible with their animal rights laws that kill rather than preserve life when transporting livestock. Canada requires that when transporting livestock they be unloaded once every 24 hours and "rested" for I think 8 hours, before continuing on. Due to the sensitive nature of ducks, that's about the worst thing you can do, and it takes a lot more than 24 hours to drive through Canada to get to Alaska. Where the heck are you supposed to stop along the highway through Canada with 1,000 ducks, offload them and care for them? And flying ducks up doesn't work either. We can fly up our chukar in the spring, which is weird, but we always do it. But ducks you have to bring up by truck to Alaska.
By the way, Canada uses only dead waterfowl for their hunt tests/field trials. Maybe that's the future of AKC hunt tests/field trials? I miss shooting ducks for tests/trials for sure!
Good luck


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

1) The field chair from my Golden club gave me this info to share with some of my eastern NY clubs:


> > I received information on a duck supplier from Coventry, CT. Josh Beebe. Phone number-498-0599


(I think in Coventry CT the area code would be 860 or 959)
2) When I in eastern NY retriever club, we used Juniata Game Bird Farm.
I don't remember where they are located, possibly NJ? 





Wholesale Bird Pricing – Juniata River Game Farm







www.huntjrgf.com





Dawn S


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> this is a tough subject for every club now. Bird flu has been a problem for sure. Along with a lot of new animal rights laws that make animal farming very difficult.
> Here in Alaska we're pretty much all on dead birds now (AKC gave us a waiver). Driving ducks through Canada has become impossible with their animal rights laws that kill rather than preserve life when transporting livestock. Canada requires that when transporting livestock they be unloaded once every 24 hours and "rested" for I think 8 hours, before continuing on. Due to the sensitive nature of ducks, that's about the worst thing you can do, and it takes a lot more than 24 hours to drive through Canada to get to Alaska. Where the heck are you supposed to stop along the highway through Canada with 1,000 ducks, offload them and care for them? And flying ducks up doesn't work either. We can fly up our chukar in the spring, which is weird, but we always do it. But ducks you have to bring up by truck to Alaska.
> By the way, Canada uses only dead waterfowl for their hunt tests/field trials. Maybe that's the future of AKC hunt tests/field trials? I miss shooting ducks for tests/trials for sure!
> Good luck


So, if they are dead how do they get dead? What’s the difference between them being predeceased or dead from being shot? I’m just wondering because dead is dead. Is there some more humane way to make them that way?

I love animals, but I also eat meat. Are all the people who think you shouldn’t shoot them also vegetarians?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I could tell you what they are but the post would be delete and I would get scolded.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So group euthanization I guess. I googled. I was just wondering — not trying to stir up a ruckus.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> So, if they are dead how do they get dead?


The best way is tossing them in the air and shooting them as the fly away, then the dogs retrieve them. I will be doing that this morning. 
The ones that aren't shot at events or in training are usually gassed. Others inject alcohol into their brain.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I’ve heard of putting them in a bag and pumping in CO2. They just pass out I guess.


----------

